# AirPods Pro : niveau de volume faible mais uniquement dans Musique



## scaryfan (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,

Je possède des AirPods Pro depuis quelques mois déjà.
Ils marchent parfaitement avec mon iPhone XS.
Sur mon iMac, c'est bizarre car le niveau sonore est parfait quand je regarde une vidéo YouTube ou autres sources vidéos internet.
Par contre, dans l'application Musique, il faut que je pousse le volume au maximum pour avoir un niveau acceptable... mais vraiment pas top...
C'est étrange.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Janvier 2021)

L'option "egaliseur de volume" est-elle activée dans l'application musique ? SI oui, cela baisse le volume


----------



## scaryfan (2 Janvier 2021)

Non, cette option n'est pas cochée...


----------



## MrTom (2 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

J'ai remarqué la même chose mais pas qu'avec les AirPods Pro. En fait, toute la musique qui sort de l'application Musique est diffusée plus faiblement que depuis une autre application. Quand on compare Apple Music et Spotify, c'est flagrant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Janvier 2021)

Bonne remarque, c'est vrai que le volume de l'application musique même à 100% est plus faible que dans les autres applications. Mais je n'ai pas essayé d'écouter la même chose.

A voir s'il a le même problème lorsqu'il utilise les haut-parleurs de l'iMac. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il n'avait ce souci que via les AirPods


----------



## scaryfan (2 Janvier 2021)

Et bien, c'est pareil via les HP de mon iMac...


----------



## Mastermaiyc0 (10 Janvier 2021)

scaryfan a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je possède des AirPods Pro depuis quelques mois déjà.
> Ils marchent parfaitement avec mon iPhone XS.
> ...



Il va falloir décocher le sound check dans les réglages de l’app


----------

